# Studying Abroad



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to study abroad, but I feel like it'll be pointless because I won't be able to enjoy myself. I've always wanted to go here (I don't want to say where) and I figured it be easier and cheaper to study abroad there than to travel there after college, but what fun will it be if I'm constantly alone and everyone will think this foreign girl is such a loser. I mean I'm alone here, but it's different, because I know my roommates (I knew them since freshman year) and their nice and one invites me to get food sometimes and I go to a club on campus once a week since I knew people from freshman year there but I'm still generally alone for most of the time - I usually stay in my room alone 99% of the time when I'm not in class or at work, but that's fine because I'm just here, but when you study abroad you want to have a fun time, making fun memories, etc. and I feel like if I'm not going to get that out of this experience, why go?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes things are what you make it. I'll be in Mexico alone for 2+ months and will have to stay with a host family. In an area that is different than your own, there are always different norms and a different culture to be exposed to. I plan to spend most of my time just exploring and doing things I've never done in my native country...


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> Sometimes things are what you make it. I'll be in Mexico alone for 2+ months and will have to stay with a host family. In an area that is different than your own, there are always different norms and a different culture to be exposed to. I plan to spend most of my time just exploring and doing things I've never done in my native country...


Yeah, I'm aware of like culture difference and norms and stuff, but I just feel like my experience will suck because I'll do the same thing I do here, just stay in my room 24/7 and maybe even be ostracized as that loner girl and people will be like "why did she even come here" I mean there are so many things I want to do there though, and I am used to doing things on my own, but it'd be a much more enjoyable experience if I didn't have to.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

You should go for it. I'm studying abroad next semester! I'm so glad I went through with it. I plan to get out every opportunity I have and explore things alone if that's the case. It's a great time to be someone new, no one knows you and you are a foreigner so plenty of places to see and be and just live differently. No one, like family, holding you back from what lies ahead. Just dive in and you'll be grateful you went. Feel free to chat with me if you want.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> You should go for it. I'm studying abroad next semester! I'm so glad I went through with it. I plan to get out every opportunity I have and explore things alone if that's the case. It's a great time to be someone new, no one knows you and you are a foreigner so plenty of places to see and be and just live differently. No one, like family, holding you back from what lies ahead. Just dive in and you'll be grateful you went. Feel free to chat with me if you want.


Ah, thanks. This is very motivating. I can't say I'm 100% going to go, but I am definitely more likely to go now! I guess even if I am alone, I can still enjoy the country.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I think studying abroad is one of those opportunities that shouldn't be missed if you can afford it!  I've never had the chance to go abroad, but if I had the money I'd do it in a heartbeat.

I had the chance to go on vacation to 4 different countries in Europe and absolutely fell in love. Two weeks in Germany and I was ready to move there in the future LOL. At first I was nervous because I didn't really know what to expect… but in a way, that was what made it exhilarating. I loved seeing the different types of buildings, cars, experiencing a whole new culture… and people were pretty nice too  I just absolutely fell in love. In a way it was a chance to be someone else and not worry so much about what other people thought, because I was in a new place and no one knew who I was.

Just go with the flow and don't think so much. As they say, traveling is one of the ways you spend money and still get richer


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm planning on teaching English abroad after I finish my college degree. Not sure if I want to go to Europe or Asia.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

vanishingpt said:


> I think studying abroad is one of those opportunities that shouldn't be missed if you can afford it!  I've never had the chance to go abroad, but if I had the money I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I had the chance to go on vacation to 4 different countries in Europe and absolutely fell in love. Two weeks in Germany and I was ready to move there in the future LOL. At first I was nervous because I didn't really know what to expect&#8230; but in a way, that was what made it exhilarating. I loved seeing the different types of buildings, cars, experiencing a whole new culture&#8230; and people were pretty nice too  I just absolutely fell in love. In a way it was a chance to be someone else and not worry so much about what other people thought, because I was in a new place and no one knew who I was.
> 
> Just go with the flow and don't think so much. As they say, traveling is one of the ways you spend money and still get richer


Money is one of my biggest problems, but I found some scholarships and was told my school gives financial aid for studying abroad, I also plan to try and get a full time job this summer (usually do part time in the summer because that's usually all that will hire me because I go to school far away) and work a lot!! Also it's not an English speaking country so someone who studied abroad there told me I could give private English lessons for money as well.



ToughUnderdog said:


> I'm planning on teaching English abroad after I finish my college degree. Not sure if I want to go to Europe or Asia.


I'm conflicted w/ Teaching English abroad, but I do want to do that in the same country, but I think it'd be easier as a student than as a teacher although as a teacher I'm getting paid is the only plus.


----------



## mipel (Aug 7, 2014)

studying abroad give a lot of energy so you definitely should go im pretty sure you will enjoy.
cheers from prague!


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

You should go. Traveling is one of the most enjoyable experiences anyone could have. It's going to be challenging but you'll learn a lot, about others and yourself. And you won't have a lot of the obstacles holding you back at home. If you're staying with a host family however, you might wanna discuss with them your anxiety and ways to work around that before you go.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, coming from someone who has only taken summer-courses abroad (lasting a month), i can say that an enjoyable, developmental and meaningful experience is still possible, despite minimal social interaction. In my case, it was mostly my parents who wanted me to go, and i think that if my inner motivation had been higher, i'd have made more of the experience, and maybe even tried to connect with peers from all around the world. But although it felt like the opportunity was kinda wasted on me, it at least proved i was able to survive and study away from my native country and family home...


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

In summer 2011, I was applied to Santa Monica College in Los Angeles. I live in Sweden and I had been dreaming for my whole high school time that I would live in LA. 

The day I went there, I started having second thoughts about everything. I was all alone (dad was with me until I'd find an apartment) and I was there for a week. School was about to start the week after and I got panic attacks of being alone and taking full responsibility of myself. The thought about my family living over seas, 16 hours away with limited communication scared me so much that I told my dad that I couldn't do it. He was okay with it if that's what I really felt so we just had a 1.5 week vacation over there instead.

I went back there for another 2 week vacation about 2 years ago, just to experience the life over there once again. I really love Los Angeles. I would definitely want to live there in the future. Nowadays I wish I never bailed out from the college. I think I would have so much experience and memories from there.


----------

